# solid or parti?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, she's just a fading brown.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Parti's need to be 50% white or more plus another color I believe (born that way), so she's just fading like CM said


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Register her the same as she is in AKC. Mine is registered as a cream in both, but her color is still changing, too. Brown covers it. Parti is over 50% white, so she is not a parti. 

Very few browns stay dark brown, so don't worry about her coloring. Coloring and size are secondary to structure in UKC to a higher degree than in AKC. 

Enjoy UKC! It's fun.


----------



## GemstonePoodles (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone! We had our first handling class list night and it went really well! I am totally excited to start showing


----------

